# Unpopular Dior Opinions



## poleneceline

I went looking for unpopular dior opinions thread and I couldn't find it. Let me know if there is one and I missed it.

Here's my opinion: the Lady Dior is beautiful in pictures but it looks like a grandma bag on me.


----------



## averagejoe

I don't recall there being a thread like this here already so here we go!

Here's my opinion: Several of Kim Jones' Dior collections are pretty ugly. I'm not finding a lot of stuff I want from the buy books for each collection. And Dior Men needs a new shoe designer other than Thibo. All his successful designs copy existing shoes from other brands.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I hate Toile, it looks like a bedspread from someone’s Granny’s attic


----------



## poleneceline

This is probably a thought exactly zero other people have had besides me but I'm disappointed the Dior book tote doesn't have more to do with books. Imagine this is THE bag for librarians.


----------



## poleneceline

The Dior saddle bag looks cool but when I tried it on, I did wonder "does this make me the horse?"


----------



## nycgirl79

I can’t get on board with the saddle bag. The asymmetrical design just does not work with my extreme OCD.


----------



## Mrs.Z

nycgirl79 said:


> I can’t get on board with the saddle bag. The asymmetrical design just does not work with my extreme OCD.


Agreed, hated the saddle bag when it came out 20+ years ago and still do!


----------



## zedyas

poleneinblack said:


> This is probably a thought exactly zero other people have had besides me but I'm disappointed the Dior book tote doesn't have more to do with books. Imagine this is THE bag for librarians.



When I first heard of the book tote, I legitimately thought it was a bag made to carry only books or in the shape of a book Then I saw it and was wondering what it had to do with books.


----------



## Thaotran

I don’t like Maria, she makes Dior look cheap


----------



## Taiwo92

Not a fan of the ABC dior, it looks too square and less puffy than the other sizes.


----------



## stockcharlie

nycgirl79 said:


> I can’t get on board with the saddle bag. The asymmetrical design just does not work with my extreme OCD.


Can’t agree more! I really wanted to love it since I think it’s unique and iconic Dior. However I just couldn’t bring myself to get it due to the impracticality.


----------



## slayer

I love the Dior book tote but hate the handles - why can’t it be more practical and have a strap? Who wants to pay over $ 800 for two mitzah  to protect handles? ( I’m in Aus and they’re $410 each here)


----------



## nycgirl79

stockcharlie said:


> Can’t agree more! I really wanted to love it since I think it’s unique and iconic Dior. However I just couldn’t bring myself to get it due to the impracticality.



Agreed!


----------



## desertchic

While I love Dior bags (they all photograph beautifully), they’re SO impractical and have an awkwardness about them. Aside from the Lady Dior, there’s something weird about every other style…the handle/handle drop and stiffness on the book tote (makes it awkward to wear over the shoulder/it’s really only for carrying by hand or on the crook of the arm), the side profile (the two compartments look inappropriate) on the saddle bag, the general shape and opening of the bobby bag (and the magnetic closure is again inappropriate), the 30 Montaigne is deceiving in how little it actually fits…I could go on and on. I WANT to love their handbags and they’re pretty in pictures, but there’s something about almost all of them that makes me pause and say “hmm, let me think about it” when it comes to purchasing for myself.


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

I despise the wide straps on the small Lady Dior. Why put such a casual-looking strap on a bag that is clearly meant to be elegant and lady-like? My poor SA is probably tired of hearing me talk about this 

It especially frustrates me to no end because the small size is the perfect size for me. It looks great crossbody (besides the wide strap obscuring most of my outfit), it fits in the crook of my arm without issue, and it can hold my gigantic phone.

I have the mini now, and I absolutely adore it, but I really wish they have more small LDs with thinner straps.


----------



## Liberté

I year ago I would've written that I'm so tired of the dior monogram covering everything, but it seems like they are focusing more on the cannage design now. 

Unpopular opinion, there's way too much "merch"-looking stuff in the men's collections. Switching out one seasonal logo for another to slap it on a hoodie or t shirt is not for me. 

I also agree with @averagejoe  they shoes have not been good in a while. But then again, I'm not really into the luxury vs street wear sneaker trend or the ugly sneaker trend that much. I also don't really like Dior bags and accessories that much, mostly the RTW.


----------



## averagejoe

Liberté said:


> Unpopular opinion, there's way too much "merch"-looking stuff in the men's collections. Switching out one seasonal logo for another to slap it on a hoodie or t shirt is not for me.


I agree. There is way too much, and it is so predictable. New season, new logo done in huge font size on a basic hoodie or t-shirt. I guess these pieces sell really well, but they do not look creative or fashion-forward in any way.


----------



## averagejoe

SadlyNotCassey said:


> I despise the wide straps on the small Lady Dior. Why put such a casual-looking strap on a bag that is clearly meant to be elegant and lady-like? My poor SA is probably tired of hearing me talk about this
> 
> It especially frustrates me to no end because the small size is the perfect size for me. It looks great crossbody (besides the wide strap obscuring most of my outfit), it fits in the crook of my arm without issue, and it can hold my gigantic phone.
> 
> I have the mini now, and I absolutely adore it, but I really wish they have more small LDs with thinner straps.


The small size of the Lady Dior does come with a thinner strap:





It's only the MyABCDior which comes with the thick strap. If you love the size of the MyABCDior but don't like the thick strap, then the small Lady Dior is perfect for you. It's the same size and doesn't come with a thick strap.


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

averagejoe said:


> The small size of the Lady Dior does come with a thinner strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the MyABCDior which comes with the thick strap. If you love the size of the MyABCDior but don't like the thick strap, then the small Lady Dior is perfect for you. It's the same size and doesn't come with a thick strap.



Thank you so much for the info! 

Do correct me if I'm wrong though, but does this only come in patent leather? I do recall seeing it before on the website, but I could only find it in patent, which is unfortunately not the leather for me (but that's another unpopular opinion entirely haha)


----------



## averagejoe

SadlyNotCassey said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> 
> Do correct me if I'm wrong though, but does this only come in patent leather? I do recall seeing it before on the website, but I could only find it in patent, which is unfortunately not the leather for me (but that's another unpopular opinion entirely haha)


Not sure, although I have only seen it in patent as well.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

I hate the bobby bag, I always see the 30 montaigne as Dior’s version of the Hermes constance. I am tired of seeing the “Christian Dior” logo in the middle of almost all the new saddle bags. During Galliano’s era, the saddle bags were more interesting.


----------



## luckylove

my unpopular opinion is the Dior produces too much logo driven commercial RTW and not enough classically tailored elegant clothing for petite women. I am also a bit bored of the long pleated skirt iterations as they overwhelm those of us who are vertically challenged.


----------



## roxta

SadlyNotCassey said:


> I despise the wide straps on the small Lady Dior. Why put such a casual-looking strap on a bag that is clearly meant to be elegant and lady-like? My poor SA is probably tired of hearing me talk about this
> 
> It especially frustrates me to no end because the small size is the perfect size for me. It looks great crossbody (besides the wide strap obscuring most of my outfit), it fits in the crook of my arm without issue, and it can hold my gigantic phone.
> 
> I have the mini now, and I absolutely adore it, but I really wish they have more small LDs with thinner straps.


I'm not a fan of the thick straps either. I wish they were optional straps that you can buy separately. The patent Smalls do come with a thinner adjustable strap but if you like lambskin, no luck.

I also have a mini (with the chain strap) but I actually prefer the older leather strap versions. Definitely looking out for some pre-loved minis with this old strap. I think the LD has a lot of hardware going on already and doesn't suit a chain. I never carry my mini with the chain.


----------



## TraceySH

1) I hate the constant cycling of bag styles every couple of years, why not just stick to a few & really invest into those styles as future classics? (Ie Caro). 2) the clanging of the charms in the Lady Dior unearths me about as much as my dogs slurping mouth noises. 3) I miss beautiful colors in leathers. 4) everything I like in RTW is cropped. 5) Dior - to me- is no longer elegant, sophisticated or innovative. It’s really just logo streetwear & a lot of astrology. 6) I really can’t feel the heartbeat of the brand anymore.


----------



## wzy21

TraceySH said:


> 1) I hate the constant cycling of bag styles every couple of years, why not just stick to a few & really invest into those styles as future classics? (Ie Caro). 2) the clanging of the charms in the Lady Dior unearths me about as much as my dogs slurping mouth noises. 3) I miss beautiful colors in leathers. 4) everything I like in RTW is cropped. 5) Dior - to me- is no longer elegant, sophisticated or innovative. It’s really just logo streetwear & a lot of astrology. 6) I really can’t feel the heartbeat of the brand anymore.


totally agree with 3. wish they will have more beautiful colours in sophisticated classic styles/leather instead of, as you say, logo streetwear and astrology.


----------



## laurenweemans

Not sure that this is an unpopular opinion but absolutely hate their Vibe collection. To me, it's like they wanted to bring back their really cool vintage bowling bags but ended up creating something really nobody wanted. It isn't Dior, it looks tacky and it for sure ain't cheap.


----------



## Christofle

Discontinuing the Diorissomo was a terrible idea


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> 1) I hate the constant cycling of bag styles every couple of years, why not just stick to a few & really invest into those styles as future classics? (Ie Caro). 2) the clanging of the charms in the Lady Dior unearths me about as much as my dogs slurping mouth noises. 3) I miss beautiful colors in leathers. 4) everything I like in RTW is cropped. 5) Dior - to me- is no longer elegant, sophisticated or innovative. It’s really just logo streetwear & a lot of astrology. 6) I really can’t feel the heartbeat of the brand anymore.


Can’t agree more with 1 and 2!


----------



## 880

I dislike the womens saddle and prefer the mens. Ergonomic, adjustable seatbelt style strap without clanking charms


----------



## Thaotran

Christofle said:


> Discontinuing the Diorissomo was a terrible idea


Yes!! And the Diorama too!


----------



## Noorasi

I really dislike that they started using "Christian Dior" instead of just "Dior" in the branding of their bags, for example the Book Tote. Dior to me is a brand name, whereas Christian Dior is a man's name and a person. I don't need to go walking around with someone else's full name on my stuff.


----------



## luckylove

another unpopular opinion... some of the casual long dresses give off women's prison uniform vibe or religious garb rather than chic, stylish modern vibe....


----------



## TwiggyM

My probably very unpopular Dior opinion is that the Lady Dior looks like an old lady bag. I feel like I can’t pull the trigger on one until I’m in my 60s…


----------



## theilnana

Christofle said:


> Discontinuing the Diorissomo was a terrible idea


To this day, I honestly feel that the Diorissimo was the highest quality bag Dior ever made. The leather colors where beautiful. Having an all leather interior coupled with the incredible craftsmanship, had the Diorissimo in its way to classic status. It was just so understated and elegant. I would take a Diorissimo over a Lady Dior or a Brikin any day. So sad it gone.


----------



## jelliedfeels

poleneinblack said:


> This is probably a thought exactly zero other people have had besides me but I'm disappointed the Dior book tote doesn't have more to do with books. Imagine this is THE bag for librarians.


Yes thank you! I find it annoying sometimes that it’s called the book tote but most designs are not waterproof - which is the main thing I’d want in something to hold reams of paper. I still think the prints are beautiful though.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I wish they’d make more hats. Not just beanies with tulle and the occasional sailor cap. I don’t know if they’d sell but I think it’s part of how I see the Dior aesthetic.


----------



## joeyelgood

Since someone told me the Saddle bag resembles a kidney shape, I just can't unsee it.

I really like the Lady Dior and have been thinking of getting one for a while now. My husband's unpopular opinion is that the classic 'Napoleon III’s chair' quilting just looks too 'busy' on most of the sizes. Thus, he prefers the proportions and aesthetics of the large. I'm starting to lean towards getting a larger bag and I have to say the large is looking quite appealing despite the smaller bag phase just now.. .

*Edit - Another one of mine, having looked at quite a few now, I preferred the zipper closure on the Lady Dior.


----------



## Swathi

I have two:
1. I like the lady dior but strictly only in the mini size. The bigger it gets the more 'tote'ish it starts to look...
2. Dior in general have a very trendy styling than classic. It is when you wanna buy something a bit bogo but also be close to Chanel's pricing and status...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Noorasi said:


> I really dislike that they started using "Christian Dior" instead of just "Dior" in the branding of their bags, for example the Book Tote. Dior to me is a brand name, whereas Christian Dior is a man's name and a person. I don't need to go walking around with someone else's full name on my stuff.


I totally agree, the giant Christian Dior banner wrapped around some of these bags just ruins them for me.


----------



## citybag1

Dior has poor customer service and poor quality control.


----------



## opensesame

Dior makes some of the most uncomfortable shoes.


----------



## sarach

Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

theilnana said:


> To this day, I honestly feel that the Diorissimo was the highest quality bag Dior ever made. The leather colors where beautiful. Having an all leather interior coupled with the incredible craftsmanship, had the Diorissimo in its way to classic status. It was just so understated and elegant. I would take a Diorissimo over a Lady Dior or a Brikin any day. So sad it gone.


I agree completely. I love my Diorissimo medium, and even though I have several Lady Dior bags, I prefer carrying the Diorissimo for everyday because of the way the strap attaches and the bag's ease of use. The bull calf version is fairly indestructible, too. Much more so than lambskin.


----------



## hmn002

I really dislike the heavy logo and/or CHRISTIAN DIOR plastered across their items. I get that it’s the cool thing on social media now, but it just makes me cringe.


----------



## DoggieBags

The Dior Oblique pattern is ubiquitous. It gets very boring to see Dior produce oblique everything year after year.


----------



## vinotastic

I greatly miss the Raf era of Dior.


----------



## saban

They're so ridiculous with their pricing. The wallets and the 90cm scarves are decently priced, but everything else is so up there in price that I am no longer wanting to purchase anything unless it's on sale. I also hate that most clothing I like will have a *CHRISTIAN DIOR *plastered over it in the most obvious way.

Also, I am unreasonably infuriated by those $420 J'Adior bracelets that look like they were made in summer camp.


----------



## mar123

Dior deciding to go with the Travis Scott collection has really turned me off them


----------



## 880

For the past two seasons at least, the dior RTW demographic is clearly not meant for me. I’ll enjoy what I have and perhaps buy the occasional RTW piece, but that’s it.


----------



## oujua14

vinotastic said:


> I greatly miss the Raf era of Dior.


Omg yes! I do miss the RAF Simmons era. He did CD classics with a modern updated look like no one else. I miss all the accessories from his era. The lady Dior’s were so fresh, the miss Dior, diorama and diorisimo. So sad he decided to leave.
And the Haute Couture dresses were so dreamy. Modern, Fresh but still had Dior’s history.


----------



## Vespa_girl

Most of my collection of bags and wallets are Dior (from the Raf era). So many fresh designs which are still looking elegant today. 

I don't like the oblique pattern or the saddle bags; designs from the late 90's-early 2000's which IMHO look dated and tacky. Why did they think they had to "reinvent' them for the 2020's?? And stop with the constant changing of the logo, introduction of tacky bags (Vibe collection anyone) and overuse of the same pattern on literally everything. 

And the prices of their bags and accessories are getting off the chart ridiculous; in Australia it's nearly $8K for a medium lady dior (with just that flap closure instead of an elegant zipper - which is probably more expensive to produce which is why they probably changed it) and the mitzahs are currently $410. Not even Hermes is at that price point yet. 

I feel like Dior is chasing trends and does not know what it is anymore - a luxury brand with bespoke quality leather goods  or expensive kitsch.


----------



## minty_fresh

Love love the silver hardware at Dior more than the gold


----------



## CrazyCool01

Vespa_girl said:


> Most of my collection of bags and wallets are Dior (from the Raf era). So many fresh designs which are still looking elegant today.
> 
> I don't like the oblique pattern or the saddle bags; designs from the late 90's-early 2000's which IMHO look dated and tacky. Why did they think they had to "reinvent' them for the 2020's?? And stop with the constant changing of the logo, introduction of tacky bags (Vibe collection anyone) and overuse of the same pattern on literally everything.
> 
> And the prices of their bags and accessories are getting off the chart ridiculous; in Australia it's nearly $8K for a medium lady dior (with just that flap closure instead of an elegant zipper - which is probably more expensive to produce which is why they probably changed it) and the mitzahs are currently $410. Not even Hermes is at that price point yet.
> 
> I feel like Dior is chasing trends and does not know what it is anymore - a luxury brand with bespoke quality leather goods  or expensive kitsch.


Agreed ! Current Price for  lady diors is a joke


----------



## pippiethehippie

poleneinblack said:


> I went looking for unpopular dior opinions thread and I couldn't find it. Let me know if there is one and I missed it.
> 
> Here's my opinion: the Lady Dior is beautiful in pictures but it looks like a grandma bag on me.


Oh that's funny. I just love Lady Dior.  I do think it depends on the color combined with the size.


----------



## pippiethehippie

nycgirl79 said:


> I can’t get on board with the saddle bag. The asymmetrical design just does not work with my extreme OCD.


I agree.


----------



## pippiethehippie

Mrs.Z said:


> I hate Toile, it looks like a bedspread from someone’s Granny’s attic


No lies detected. It is the worst.  #BringBackRaf


----------



## roxta

To me, the Saddle just looks like a liver. Every time I see one I think "oh, there's someone carrying around an expensive liver". I dislike that it can't stand up on its own. And it barely fits anything - I've seen reviews where people can't even fit their phones in the mini.
But to each their own.


----------



## pippiethehippie

vinotastic said:


> I greatly miss the Raf era of Dior.


That is an understatement. Greatly miss, pine for his designs, flounder in his absence, yearn for his return.  #RafDiorNeedsYou


----------



## Home2020

What was wrong with the Miss Dior Parfum that came out in 2017??? The new one does not even come close and to my mind does not smell good.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok, here we go (big breath):

I love the look of the saddle bag but I hate the way the new edition has such a molded opening/compartment to enter your things. There is HARDLY any room, regardless of what size you buy. Plus I agree with earlier comments regarding the symmetry; the bag itself is very striking in appearance but the angled bag would drive me nuts after awhile, and I wonder if it must be very uncomfortable to get things in and out of. I hope I'm wrong - saddle owners, please tell! I do miss my vintage black oblique fabric saddle, where you could stuff as much as you wanted into it.

I LoVe, LoVe, LoVe the book tote. (But that's not really an unpopular opinion.)

I do wish they'd bring back the original canvas Panarea tote bag in all those gorgeous colors. I MISS THEM!

Also, I really, REALLY miss Raf Simons as creative director. I loved his work!!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

opensesame said:


> Dior makes some of the most uncomfortable shoes.


No lies here. 1000% agree with this. I recently bought the low heel slingback in 2 different prints. One I got in 36 and it fit. 36 in a different print same shoe was too big. Both gave me blisters. I’ve seen others say theirs are comfortable but that has not been my experience.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Here is mine. I really dislike that dangling D hanging from the saddle bag. There was no need for it.


----------



## WhatAriaLikes

roxta said:


> To me, the Saddle just looks like a liver. Every time I see one I think "oh, there's someone carrying around an expensive liver". I dislike that it can't stand up on its own. And it barely fits anything - I've seen reviews where people can't even fit their phones in the mini.
> But to each their own.
> 
> View attachment 5594371
> View attachment 5594402


I cannot unsee this but i still love my latte medium saddle


----------



## redwings

opensesame said:


> Dior makes some of the most uncomfortable shoes.


Dior makes the heaviest fashion track shoes ever. Even Chanel’s and Hermes’ runners don’t weigh me down as much. Only bought one for the pretty print of the winter garden and had to replace the inner sole because …it’s the hardest I have ever felt even compared to my Japanese Geta clogs (those are wooden with no sole lining).

Heck even my Japanese made Geta doesn’t weigh me down as much as their track shoes and that is thick wood.


----------



## papertiger

sweetpea_2009 said:


> No lies here. 1000% agree with this. I recently bought the low heel slingback in 2 different prints. One I got in 36 and it fit. 36 in a different print same shoe was too big. Both gave me blisters. I’ve seen others say theirs are comfortable but that has not been my experience.



Agreed. 

This doesn't seem to be such an unpopular opinion after all


----------



## DoggieBags

papertiger said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This doesn't seem to be such an unpopular opinion after all


Agree most of their shoes and sneakers are not comfortable. Pretty much every style I’ve tried just doesn’t fit my foot but (there always has to be a but right?) they have one medium heel ankle boot that is one of the most comfortable shoes I own. I bought it several years ago and Of course they never made another one like it


----------



## 880

opensesame said:


> Dior makes some of the most uncomfortable shoes.





saban said:


> They're so ridiculous with their pricing.





Vespa_girl said:


> And the prices of their bags and accessories are getting off the chart ridiculous;





CoachCruiser said:


> the angled bag would drive me nuts after awhile, and I wonder if it must be very uncomfortable to get things in and out of.





sweetpea_2009 said:


> big. Both gave me blisters.





redwings said:


> had to replace the inner sole because …it’s the hardest I have ever felt


Agree 100%

the mens ergonomic saddle with adjustable seat belt crossbody strap has more room, and I use it for travel.
i do extract things with a bit of care bc the opening is angled. But you get used to that very quickly, and the zipper and snap are secure. It also packs flat And can withstand a bit of over stuffing. Hard wearing and can go through rain. Incidentally, not many on TPF mention this, but dior synthetic RTW is great for travel: a month of travel with the skirt, hat, jacket, skirt, and other items. They roll down, compress easily, and don’t wrinkle. Most of these items were purchased Bf dior prices went sky high. Some were on sale.


----------



## CoachCruiser

880 said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> the mens ergonomic saddle with adjustable seat belt crossbody strap has more room, and I use it for travel.
> i do extract things with a bit of care bc the opening is angled. But you get used to that very quickly, and the zipper and snap are secure. It also packs flat And can withstand a bit of over stuffing. Hard wearing and can go through rain. Incidentally, not many on TPF mention this, but dior synthetic RTW is great for travel: a month of travel with the skirt, hat, jacket, skirt, and other items. They roll down, compress easily, and don’t wrinkle. Most of these items were purchased Bf dior prices went sky high. Some were on sale.
> View attachment 5632970
> View attachment 5632971
> View attachment 5632972
> View attachment 5632973


You have awesome style!


----------



## 880

CoachCruiser said:


> You have awesome style!


Thank you so much @CoachCruiser !


----------

